
My Philosophy on Dot Files - ingve
https://eklitzke.org/dotfiles
======
notcolin
> People abuse this system like you would not believe. The main offenders are
> people who copy oh-my-zsh and a ton of plugins into their dot files
> directory.

I have a hard time seeing this as "abuse". This is the late 2010s, not the
early 1970s. Modern file storage medium is cheap and has come a long way. When
laptops are shipping with (at minimum) 500GB hard drives, cloning a 5MB Oh My
ZSH repo is arguably taking advantage of a well-known open source framework.
It's not necessarily a black-and-white litmus test of technical incompetence
versus not having the time to create something from scratch. Least with
frameworks like OMZ and Antigen, I know that other people with more free time
than me are reviewing the code and constantly improving it.

Disclosure: I keep the following at the beginning of my .zshrc:

    
    
      if [ -d "$HOME/.oh-my-zsh" ]; then
          ZSH=$HOME/.oh-my-zsh #leave this alone
          source ~/.oh-my-zsh/oh-my-zsh.sh
      else
          git clone https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh.git ~/.oh-my-zsh
          ZSH=$HOME/.oh-my-zsh
          source ~/.oh-my-zsh/oh-my-zsh.sh
      fi

